# Who has a leveling kit on their NNBS (07-11)?



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

Hey, thinking about a leveling kit for the 09 Chevy Silverado 3500HD im rebuilding... The Front sags quite a bit without ballast...


----------



## EXR (Apr 1, 2009)

I have one and it makes a big difference. It's a "Ready lift" 2.5" level kit.


----------



## vincent (Sep 15, 2008)

EXR;1091603 said:


> I have one and it makes a big difference. It's a "Ready lift" 2.5" level kit.


same here on 2008 hd


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Crank the bars your doing the same thing. All the ready lift kits are are reindexed keys. IMO they're a wast of money unless you've maxxed your stock tb bolts out. I've used them when I was younger. You should buy new shocks or shock extenders if your bars are cranked to improve ride though.


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

I have yet to see the need for one, unless ur t bars are shot and I doubt it on a 07 and up.Big waste of coin there.


----------



## badabing1512 (Aug 28, 2008)

most trucks that are 04 and newer, esp diesels, dont need keys the bots should give you all the lift you want.


----------



## EXR (Apr 1, 2009)

I tried both ways. On my 1st 2500 I just cranked the t bars, helped but wasn't perfect. I then had a ready lift 2.5" kit put in. After the kit install and the keys weren't cranked all the way (I believe the factory bolt is longer and you can get more lift) I couldn't get my plow on.
I measured 1" diff from the top of my plow to the receiver mount on my truck. I had to use a floor jack to lift up my plow and push the jack stands down more to make it level with the truck. 

Yes level kits add more lift and you don't have to drive around with fully cranked tbars either. 

I'm not saying you have to use a leveling kit, but if you're like me and run a 8.5ft v, its not a bad idea.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

EXR;1092400 said:


> I tried both ways. On my 1st 2500 I just cranked the t bars, helped but wasn't perfect. I then had a ready lift 2.5" kit put in. After the kit install and the keys weren't cranked all the way (I believe the factory bolt is longer and you can get more lift) I couldn't get my plow on.
> I measured 1" diff from the top of my plow to the receiver mount on my truck. I had to use a floor jack to lift up my plow and push the jack stands down more to make it level with the truck.
> 
> Yes level kits add more lift and you don't have to drive around with fully cranked tbars either.
> ...


They don't give you more lift if your stock keys aren't maxxed. If you installed the ready lift kit you'd understand. There is a metal stop on the back of your upper control arm that limits down travel and to make your truck ride half decent you should have a 1/2 gap between the stops. If you want more lift then that you need to go to Cognito upper control arms which I have on my NBS. I've wasted money on keys and such in the past and now that I do all the front end work myself I understand how the TB's work and they're not needed. All the indexed keys do is max your bars out without cranking the bolt which doesn't hurt anything.


----------



## badabing1512 (Aug 28, 2008)

JD Dave;1092432 said:


> They don't give you more lift if your stock keys aren't maxxed. If you installed the ready lift kit you'd understand. There is a metal stop on the back of your upper control arm that limits down travel and to make your truck ride half decent you should have a 1/2 gap between the stops. If you want more lift then that you need to go to Cognito upper control arms which I have on my NBS. I've wasted money on keys and such in the past and now that I do all the front end work myself I understand how the TB's work and they're not needed. All the indexed keys do is max your bars out without cranking the bolt which doesn't hurt anything.


X2 on the cognito UCAs, i had to do keys in my truck because i was able to go up slightly further with the cognitos than i was with the stock UCAs.


----------



## nate456789 (Aug 11, 2009)

I use the cognito arms on my 09 and tried lifting with the std keys and one side wouldn't give me a full 2.5 ".
So I had to spend another $100 on cognitos keys and now I can go up to 3.5" lift.
I only run them at 2.5" and the ride is just like the stock ride.


----------



## EXR (Apr 1, 2009)

I made note to measure the diff between the ride height stock with fully cranked t bars and after I had the level kit put in. Was an inch diff, I haven't got 2.5" either out of my kit..as the box states you can..maybe 1.5.

How much are the cognito CA's?


----------

